# Hey Eberbudy! Itz me Chopper.



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I goded to da pawk on Munday for da meetup. I had da bestest time eber! Eben bedder den wast time. I runned round da pawk wiff my buddies. We all lubbed pwaying chase. I gotted to meet sum new doggies too dat didn't makes it to da wast one. We eben gotted sum chikin, nummmy nummmmy!

Well mommy tooked wots of pikshures but her tried to keeps da number posted to a minimum her said. I hopes dat u guyz wikes dem. 

Lubs always Chopper

K, mommy, I iz gonna go pway now.









Dis iz Canela, mommy jus lubs her coloring! Wuzent her cute in her widdle dwess. 









Here iz Bruiser....mommy said him iz a gud poser. 









Little Miss Tinky in her widdle pink dwess. 









Ov corse widdle ol' me =)









Manny, I jus gotted to meet him for da first time. He libs wiff Bebe's. 









Mr. Pico Sanchez....he wuz all wearded out from habin company ober for a few days. He just kindda chilled wiff hiz mommy. 









Fluffy Chico, he libs with Manny and Bebe. Mommy said him had a Bootiful coat. 









more to come.....


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey Tucker wuz it a bit windy BOL!! Tucker lubs eberbudy. 









Lil' Chico. He was da humper LMTO! He gotted yelled at all day cuz him kepts trying to get Tucker. He was eben putted in time out in fwunt of all hiz fwends, how imbarising. 









Widdle Lola, but her iz not so widdle any more. Her iz almos az big az me! Her was nerbus cuz annuder doggie at da pawk runded her ober. 









Dis iz da tiniest gurl at da pawdy. Her name is Bebe (BayBay). Her only weighed bout 2 pounds, maybe not eben dat and her iz full grown!!









Making fwends. Dis iz da doggie dat runded ober Lola. Hiz name was Chewy. 









More fwends....









Canela wuz bein sur it wuz me BOL!









Dis iz me and Tinky, isn't her a cutie! Her wuz telling me a seekrit. 









jussa few more....


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Tink wuz bein rude so Tucker let her knowz what he fought bout dat.









Me and Lola habin a gud ol' time runnin. Jus wook at r faces!!









Sum of us gotted da zoooomies. 

















We wuz all wantin sum of dat chikin!!









What duz u mean it iz time to go mommy???









k, dat iz all. Lubs u guyz.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww what great picture, Thanks for sharing those Chopper, I hope Zoey and I can get to a meet up someday. They are just so far away.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, awesome photography, great captions, and some super adorable babies!!!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh wow! How fun did that look!!! I'm so jealous! I absolutely love the picture of Chopper and Tinky!! BeBe is adorable! I love her coat! I love all the pictures!!! Chopper and Lola look like they were having so much fun. I love the expression on their face.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Great pictures again!! Chopper sure is a sociable little guy. All his little friends are adorable (not quite as cute as him, but still very cute)!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Chopper it looks like you had a blast at the Park with all your chi buddies. I bet you cant wait for your new baby sister to come home.


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

Look at all of the Chi cuties in one place!!!!! What fun, I love them all!!!!!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Woot woot! Datz Uber Kewl!! 
Awww, Chwapperz dats so fun to seez!
We mished youz! Lub'd the pixures!
Lubs, Frum ItZy!


----------



## evettep (Jun 2, 2008)

I love it!!! Everyone looks like they are having so much fun. Chopper.....You're mommy takes really good pictures!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww ... great pics looks like little Chopper had so much fun!! I love Canela as well what a little cutie!


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

I love it! Thanks for sharing. Looks like he had a great time. 
We are going to our first chi meetup on Sunday...I'm so excited


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I always look forward to Chopper's next adventure. So cute and entertaining!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, Chopper!:wave: Great to see you again, little buddy!!! :toothy4: Looks like you had a wonderful time at the meet-up! I always look forward to seeing your pics and reading about your adventures! Keep them pictures coming!!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Such gorgeous piccies !! What a bunch of cuties I just love them all but especially you Chopper 

Really enjoyed looking at the piccies


----------



## TrisherLeeAndEva (Sep 2, 2008)

oh my goodness so cute, i can't wait til eva's home and old enough to go play at the dog park


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

awesome pictures, looks like somebody had fun!


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Traci, I had a blast looking at the pics and reading your comments. All the chis look adorable! Thanks a lot for sharing !


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Chopper <3333333 What a beautiful boy.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

lol everyone is so adorable and the captions are so swee. i can see why choppr is so popular


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

gorgeous pics, and chis!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG those pics are awesome!!! Looks like you all had a great time!

Lori


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, how fun! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Great photos of the meet - it looks like everyone had a good time. Chopper is as handsome and friendly as ever, making new friends with everyone. He is so photogenic too.


----------

